# How'd everybody do this season?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Speaking for myself, I'm surprised, happy and feel very, very lucky to do what I do with Sparky.      The only down side is Sparky's still hobbling on 3 legs after the last hunt.  Supposedly, only soft tissue damage which will eventually heal. I hate to see my best Bud hobbling.    Wish I would have seen the cause of the injury during his last retrieve of the season across a mostly frozen river. :? Anyway the good part for me was it was only river sneak and jump shooting, which is my favorite, and not too far from home. Sure saves the expense of decoys, lay outs, boats, etc. etc. especially since all were shot at mid day, no early/late hunts and only shot what I could eat myself. Good year for me.
Anyway - final count:
1 Green wing teal
4 Goldem eyes
27 Mallards - my favorite


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

we did ok, especially compared to last season. my dog finished her 2nd season and i enjoyed watching her grow and gain more experience "on the job". i'm already looking forward to next october and seeing how dialed i can get her before the season starts. it's always fun to see it all come together.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

4 geese 1 band
3 mallards
1 ringneck
1 gadwal


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

6 geese(2/single band-1 double)
92 ducks
4 coots 
8 Wilsons Snipe
Not a terrible year but the worst for me in the last 10 years.


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a really good season this year, I am pushing 200 on the ducks for the season, a few clots and a swan.But still no geese, EVER! Oh and I killed my first banded duck this season, a scaup. I am really happy with how this season turned out.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

My best season ever.


----------



## Bottomwatcher (Jan 21, 2009)

All in all it was a good season. I didn't hunt even close to as many days as I uaually do. (building a house) Cant wait till next year. The best thing I saw was back to back banded ducks shot.

5- greenwings
7- pintails- 1 banded
1- wigeon
6- mallards
9- gadwalls- 1 banded
4- goldeneyes
1- hoodie
1- canvasback
5- bluebills
1- spooner


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a good year. Shot all I wanted (needed). No geese or widgeon this year though.

Took the time to make duck sausage and smoked duck.


Hope yer dog has a quick recovery Leaky.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

160 Ducks
1 Swan
9 Geese
Did pretty good for only being able to hunt half of what i usually do since i am away at school. It was a fun year and it was nice to go out and meet new guys and find out some new sweet spots.


----------



## wetnwild (Jan 18, 2010)

Got out quite a few times this year and had some good hunts. Ended with 14 geese and 50-60 ducks. Shot my first banded bird this year too...a banded drake mallard! Can't wait again for next year!


----------



## GooseGunner (Jan 11, 2010)

it was a good season ended up with

16geese 3 banded
4 pintail
3 buffleheads
2 canvasbacks
5 mallards
2 green wing teal
1 gadwall
3 scaup


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I ended up with all the ducks I wanted to eat as well.

0 ducks.  

I actually didn't get out at all, I need to get a little more invested in waterfowl hunting.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I ended up with 98 wood ducks. Just 2 short of my goal. :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

6 gadwalls
3 greenwings
1 shoveler
2 greenheads
1 pheasant

going to Delta next weekend to wrap up the regular season...


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I did pretty good for the season considering I didn't really get to hunt till December. I really didn't count all my birds this year but I know I took my share. Christmas day made up for my short year when I shot a Barrows Goldeneye. I know most people have seen the pic already but I will post it again cuz YES I am proud.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ultramagfan2000 said:


> I did pretty good for the season considering I didn't really get to hunt till December. I really didn't count all my birds this year but I know I took my share. Christmas day made up for my short year when I shot a Barrows Goldeneye. I know most people have seen the pic already but I will post it again cuz YES I am proud.


LOVE the barrows!!! i would take that bird over a stack of other waterfowl any day of the week! especially when its your first!!!!!

i am really looking forward to mine when tex get done with it!!!


----------



## HONER80080 (Nov 18, 2009)

toasty said:


> I ended up with 98 wood ducks. Just 2 short of my goal. :lol:


Smart Arse!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I'll bet you didn't even shoot a duck this season. You're just jealous that I have an awesome wood duck spot.

I'll be busy this spring building more boxes for my wood ducks so that I can get to 100 next year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Speaking for myself, I'm surprised, happy and feel very, very lucky to do what I do with Sparky.      The only down side is Sparky's still hobbling on 3 legs after the last hunt.  Supposedly, only soft tissue damage which will eventually heal. I hate to see my best Bud hobbling.    Wish I would have seen the cause of the injury during his last retrieve of the season across a mostly frozen river. :? Anyway the good part for me was it was only river sneak and jump shooting, which is my favorite, and not too far from home. Sure saves the expense of decoys, lay outs, boats, etc. etc. especially since all were shot at mid day, no early/late hunts and only shot what I could eat myself. Good year for me.
> Anyway - final count:
> 1 Green wing teal
> 4 Goldem eyes
> 27 Mallards - my favorite


It was a good hunt this year.... didn't hunt with you at all which sucks but sometimes schedules just don't work out. Shot a few birds, hunted a few different ways but like the rest of my hunts this year, just didn't put in a ton of time for some reason. All that being said, it was still a good year with quite a few things learned and a few new places checked out. 8)


----------



## MEEN (Jan 27, 2009)

My 2 geese and 2 cinnamon teal drakes were the highlight of the season.

*09/10 Totals*
Pintails: 10
Teal: 11 Greenwings and 3 Cinnamons
Buffleheads: 1
Shovelers: 8
Gadwalls: 3
Mallards: 2
Widgeon: 1
Geese: 2


----------



## bugleboy (Sep 25, 2007)

Only 15% Hens. All that matters, 8)


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a good year, don't know exact #s. I shot some ducks, shot some geese. Got permission to hunt a few new properties that I'v been eyeing the last couple years, and got shout down on a few others. Had I think the best trip to NoDak in all the years I'v been going, hit it perfect and was covered in Mallards the whole time we were there. Over all, a good season, no complaints.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Over all it was a great season. Hunted with some exciting people and meet some new life long friends. Didn't shoot as many ducks this season as last year, but shot move than 300 geese over our decoys, and watched a 2 year old lab retrieve over 100 of them. I have always enjoyed watching this dog, but this year he excelled way beyond what I thought he ever would. I hate to see the season come to an end, but I do look forward to next season, and spending time in the field with friends and family. Good luck to those still hunting in the southern goose zones.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky it sounds like a great year.Hope your buddy get feeling better and heels up good for next year season. 

Mine season was not bad. I got a late start and I was just glad I got out a couple times and got the dog on some birds.She getting old and so I like to get her on as many birds as I can. Killed two geese and the friends I hunted with killed around 41 ducks. so she got to get some birds. Looking forward to next season already. getting my wife back out there with me.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

from a scale 1 to 10 I would say it was 9  What would have made it a perfect 10 if I could of gotten a banded duck it's been a few years since my last.

A few highlights that made it such a good year it was my twin boys first year to hunt and it was Awesome to see them get their first ducks and become duck hunting fanatics. Had my best season so far for Ringers, Scaup and Teal and Coots.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

This is one of the worst i've had in a long time for ducks mostly because i didn't hunt near as much as i usually do, but i did seem the numbers were up. I had a couple goose egg hunts and a few that were 1-4 birds....Anyway, ended up with.

32 ducks- My lack of hunting, disappointing!  
11 geese- Most i've ever shot in my life together
20 pheasants- seemed to be not as many birds this year
7 hungarian partridge- seemed to be not as many birds


Still can't complain, it was fun (ducks were a little frustrating this year we just couldn't figure them out)


Hope ya'll did better than i did.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

For me it was a pretty good but average season, no complaints. I shot a few ducks, a couple geese, some coots and a handful of sea ducks! Got to hunt with new friends as well as old ones. Got to hunt with my two boys but not as much as i would like. I hope for the same next season!


DiverFreak


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

fantastic season!!! all that matters is i was able to make it afield with several great friends and share some quality time with my twin brother and young son. 8)


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a very good mallard season. Not the best ever but very good. I would take a season like that every year.

Bret


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Great season and much better than last year. I do the hunter harvest/ wing survey every year, I sent a bunch of wings in earlier this season and I will send them another batch of envelopes tomorrow.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> Great season and much better than last year. I do the hunter harvest/ wing survey every year, I sent a bunch of wings in earlier this season and I will send them another batch of envelopes tomorrow.


That's cool. I was one of those hunter/harvest guys for a few years, back in the 80s.


----------

